# best bench for under £200



## mike-j (Oct 30, 2011)

Looking for a new bench as my whole gym went up in flames a couple of Weeks ago. The weights and bar should be salvageable with a little cleaning but the bench is mullered, looked at loads of benches but it's hard to know without trying them, so any suggestions would be much appreciated


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

I'm looking for one at the moment for the same amount of money. Think your best bet is to go onto Amazon & find one with the various bits & attachements to suit your needs. I've seen a few on there at the price I'm looking for.

York B540 looks a good deal @ £175

There are others, but I need the squat stands too.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Commercial-olympic-flat-barbell-bar-weights-exercise-gym-bench-/170868616222?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item27c8902c1e#ht_500wt_1361

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HOME-SEMI-COMMERCIAL-OLYMPIC-FLAT-BENCH-NEW-IN-BOX-AT-USED-PRICES-/110854643821?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item19cf73a06d#ht_751wt_1344


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

If you don't need squat stands, the Bodymax CF520 is a more robust bit of kit at £225


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm also in the market for a new bench. Want it to be adjustable for incline/flat /decline and best I can find so far is Bodymax CF430

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bodymax-CF430-Heavy-Incline-Decline/dp/B000RGRAUK

Also like the look of the York Flex bench

http://www.amazon.co.uk/York-Light-Commercial-Flex-Bench/dp/B000N3T0XW/ref=sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1348209419&sr=1-1


----------

